# Northwave SL (Speed Laces)



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Andobarca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know an online source for Nortwave Speed Laces. I tried contacting Nortwave but so far they have been useless.
> 
> Thanks


Just wondering, why Northwave? If you are buying a new boot, there are better boots. If you are wanting to fix something you already have and need replacements: https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Northwave_Super_Lace_SL_Replacement_Laces_Black-(24698). That's all I could find.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Just wondering, why Northwave? If you are buying a new boot, there are better boots. If you are wanting to fix something you already have and need replacements: https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Northwave_Super_Lace_SL_Replacement_Laces_Black-(24698). That's all I could find.


Compared to Salomon and Burton they seem superior, what is subpar about Northwave and who is better? I'm currently shopping for a new boots, have used Northwaves many years ago and they were the best boot, thinking of going back. Looking to improve on the Salomon Synapse BOA which had several issues for me.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Personally, I don't know a lot about Northwave. I've just seen mixed reviews on here and the internet. That's why I was asking. I did read they were bulkier boots.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Andobarca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know an online source for Nortwave Speed Laces. I tried contacting Nortwave but so far they have been useless.
> 
> Thanks


I had a pair a couple years back. Super comfy boot. I am pretty sure you can use any 3 mm paracord( https://www.amazon.ca/Pepperell-Parachute-Cord-21-Feet-Navy/dp/B00D6JQD9Y/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1476489582&sr=8-10&keywords=3mm+paracord )to replace the actual lace. If it is the rollers or locks you'd need Northwave but pretty sure it is just paracord. Good boots all round really, they aren't very well known but have been making snowboard boots for about as long as pretty much anyone.


----------



## Andobarca (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks all for the advice. I will definitely try with the Paracord and post my results.


----------



## Andobarca (Mar 12, 2016)

Just by way of update. I was just about to buy the Paracord when Northwave finally contacted me and sent me some replacement laces. All replacements come in black, for those concerned with the color of their laces (hahahaha)

Rode my new Northwave Decade 2015/2016 twice now and can't fault them. Durable, no wear marks, and the comfiest boots ever! Flex can be tweaked a bit with tension on upper boot laces, tighter you pull them the stiffer the boot becomes.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you got sorted. I'm on my second pair of decades and third pair of Northwaves they are about the only boots I've tried that do not kill my feet. Agreed they are the most comfortable for my feet with no break in period and no duribility issues.


----------

